# Taurus SLIM 709



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Has anybody handled/shot the new single-stack 9mm Taurus 709 "SLIM". It's about 6" long, less than 1 inch thick, and carries 8+1.

Jeff


----------



## quickstarr (Nov 26, 2008)

Only seen it in pictures and I like it alot. Has it been seen in any stores yet? I'm in the market for a subcompact 9mm and this new Taurus looks like it just might be the one.


----------



## jb1023 (Jul 15, 2008)

quickstarr said:


> Only seen it in pictures and I like it alot. Has it been seen in any stores yet? I'm in the market for a subcompact 9mm and this new Taurus looks like it just might be the one.


The Taurus web site says the gun will be available in the 4th qtr '08. However there are folks on the taurus-armed.net forum that say they have called Taurus and were told it would not be released till sometime in '09.


----------

